# Nulla Osta, for Family Reunion Visa



## nik1611

Hi,
I am an Indian citizen getting married to an Italian citizen. In order to apply for a family reunion visa, I need the *nulla osta*.
Can someone please tell me what this *nulla osta* is, and how can my fiancee get it for me from Italy?


----------



## BBCWatcher

This Web site explains the procedure well, I think. You can ignore the "if you are a researcher" part at the beginning -- it's a university Web site that is explaining the process for its researchers, but it's the same process your future spouse would follow with you.


----------



## gayangamc

Hey,

I think this might help you to clarify your doubts about Nulla Osta.It says "The word Nullaosta means ‘entry clearance, permission’ . Nullaosta is a document required for *a foreigner *(outside EU) *in Italy* to *bring his/her spouse/kids *to Italy. Therefore, I think "Nulla Osta" is not required for an italian citizen who wants to bring his/her spouse. I am also married to Italian Citizen and I also had this doubt for two months.


----------



## Italia-Mx

An Italian citizen can apply for a visa to bring a non-EU spouse to Italy. You need to contact the Italian Embassy in the country where you live.


----------



## gayangamc

Thanks mate. I will email them.


----------

